# What to wear or where to shop if you don't have a hunt coat!?



## lucky7 (19 November 2017)

What would be a good hunt coat to look out for without having to spend out alot of money on a hunting coat? had a quick look on eBay but prices are high for hunting coats and for someone who is only intending to go once or twice i cannot justify spending alot of money on a jacket.   I know it will need to be warm but don't have anything currently that would be suitable.  I am hoping to take my cob in February and want to be warm and dry! 
Thanks


----------



## GirlFriday (20 November 2017)

You can usually just go in tweed (ratcatcher? hacking jacket?) if you don't have a specific role in the hunt and are an occasional mounted follower I think? If you don't have one and can't find an affordable new equestrian one then charity shops often have tweed jackets (sometimes as part of suits etc) which will do fine.


----------



## ester (20 November 2017)

If you are only going to go a couple of times I would see if you can borrow one. TBH I would try and fine a proper coat whether it be tweed/black/navy as you risk a miserable day if cold. I've seen people in normal black coats etc just looking cold! 
Definitely keep an eye on ebay, my first hunt coat was a navy foxley which granted didn't have any waterproof bits but it was in new condition and £40 from ebay . I promptly christened it on our first day out by the pony slipping up and landing me in a very orange very wet puddle! 
also preloved, there are a couple of second hand hunting stores online (and my local tackshop had some too) or pop a wanted ad on your regional horsey facebook pages as they are the sort of thing people often have tucked in a cupboard and sort of forget about, or grow out of and hope they might shrink back into . 
Most of my hunting gear was borrowed to start, mostly from one very good friend!


----------



## Kat (20 November 2017)

If you have a tweed wear that with some thermals. 

If not you could wear a normal black or navy jacket, there are always people out in them although you will need to layer up underneath to stay warm. If you wear a body protector this will be less of an issue. 

The other option in to scour ebay, you will get a tweed cheaper (especially at this time of years) and get more use out of it as you can wear it for competitions. I got my tweed and my first hunt coat on eBay they were £50 each although the hunt coat is old, has no waterproof panels and is not particularly heavyweight. 

I have since upgraded the hunt coat with an end of line sale reduction.


----------



## ester (20 November 2017)

ah true re BP!


----------



## Shay (20 November 2017)

Even second hand hunt coats hold their value.  If you are only going a few times any black or blue jacket without bright trim would be OK - you can get them from as little as £50 and you can use them again later to compete! You will be much colder without the wool so layer up underneath - and avoid technical type jackets.  They are wonderful for many things - but do not hold up to a day in the cold.


----------



## GTRJazz (20 November 2017)

Mine is a Pytchley by Phillips and Piper a E-Bay find but if you search by name they pop up in all sorts of places


----------



## Kat (21 November 2017)

Shay said:



			Even second hand hunt coats hold their value.  If you are only going a few times any black or blue jacket without bright trim would be OK - you can get them from as little as £50 and you can use them again later to compete! You will be much colder without the wool so layer up underneath - and avoid technical type jackets.  They are wonderful for many things - but do not hold up to a day in the cold.
		
Click to expand...

Tweed would be warmer than a black or blue show jacket and still correct.


----------



## Shay (21 November 2017)

True - but the price of a good tweed and the price of a hunt coat is pretty similar.  Unless you go for a cheaper show type tweed in which case you'll have the same problem!  OP was looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Kat (21 November 2017)

There are loads of decent tweeds on eBay pretty cheap and you can wear them for much more than a black or navy jacket so better value overall.


----------



## ester (21 November 2017)

There are a lot more tweeds on ebay because a lot more people wear them , as there are more activities one does in tweed, though some will be quite thin. Maybe go for a size or two bigger so you have room for layers OP? Also you do have the advantage that you will likely be able to sell it for similar to what you pay for it if you don't want to keep it anyway.


----------



## Kat (21 November 2017)

A merino wool base layer under your shirt is a good call. If it is really cold a very neck jumper over your shirt works well. 

Long Johns under your breeches and ski socks are worthwhile too


----------



## lucky7 (25 November 2017)

Thank you, think i may have found one on eBay - just waiting back for measurements!  also does everyone wear a waist coat underneath?  I already have a tatterstall type one which i use for inhand showing?


----------



## ester (25 November 2017)

some people do when cold, I just rock the thermals.


----------



## dixie (25 November 2017)

I have one for sale on Preloved. Cheap as it's been sitting in my cupboard for years and doesnt have a label in it.


----------



## lucky7 (25 November 2017)

The one i found on eBay seems perfect, its a regency limited edition navy one and got it for £40!  I hope its warm!


----------



## Kat (25 November 2017)

Wow absolute bargain! 

See how thick the coat is and how cold the weather then decide on whether to wear something waistcoat. Lots of people wear them but plenty just wear thermals. 

Have fun!


----------



## CrazyMare (26 November 2017)

I'm always freezing so I tend to wear a thermal stock shirt, a v neck jumper and a waistcoat. Sometimes I stick a sticky heat pad inside my jumper..... Asda cheap aisle, £2 for 2!!!!

I also have some waterproof, windproof breeches with two pairs of socks.....


----------



## lucky7 (28 November 2017)

The coat has arrived and its lovely - nice and heavy - its a bit big on the shoulders and waist (its a 14 and i am a 10/12) but i figured its good to be a bit larger to fit woolies underneath! its a nice length too and sleeves are pretty long.  I already have some fleece lined under jods  Just need to invest in a jockey skull type hat now and i am good to go!


----------



## lucky7 (1 December 2017)

Quick question! 
Is it a white stock I wear? Also can anyone recommend some warm gloves please with grip! And what colour do they need to be? I only have roeckl ones and they are very thin! Thank you


----------



## Kat (1 December 2017)

Yes a white or cream stock if you have a black or navy jacket. 

Most with our hunt wear sealskinz gloves, in black, warm and grippy, but string ones are more traditional.


----------



## lucky7 (2 December 2017)

Thanks! Need some winter gloves anyway do will go for sealskinz &#9786;


----------



## slowrider (30 January 2018)

lucky7 said:



			What would be a good hunt coat to look out for without having to spend out alot of money on a hunting coat? had a quick look on eBay but prices are high for hunting coats and for someone who is only intending to go once or twice i cannot justify spending alot of money on a jacket.   I know it will need to be warm but don't have anything currently that would be suitable.  I am hoping to take my cob in February and want to be warm and dry! 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, go on ratcatcher day and wear standard tweed, or borrow one, or go West where dress code is flexible.


----------

